# All my books showing up on wife's Kindle



## Glenn (Jun 30, 2021)

I bought my wife a Kindle Paperwhite for Christmas and all my books end up on her Kindle as well as mine, even the expired library books. It's crazy. I check the deliver book to "Gail's Kindle" or "Glenn's Kindle" when I download the book but everything shows up on hers. I've spent hours searching answers online but can't figure this out. Help?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably you have them set to show 'all'. Switch that to 'downloaded' and you should only see what's been specifically sent to that device.

Go to the home screen and tap 'your library'. You'll see you can choose between ALL or DOWNLOADED on that page.

It is definitely weird that library books still show, I think. But if you try to open one it will say you can't. I guess it's a place holder because, theoretically, you can borrow it again, or buy it, and any bookmarks or notes you made will still be there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you for the reply "Ann in Arlington". At least changing the screen to "downloaded" makes it look more manageable. And I could delete some of the titles I've read but the list kind of reminds me of the books I've read, or didn't get around to reading that I may want to borrow again sometime. Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

When I got my wife a Kindle, I set her an Amazon account, and always order her books via her account, no problems that way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's certainly an option. BUT, if you like to share books, you end up having to buy everything twice that way.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, you can share between Amazon accounts by creating a family. My wife and I do that.

Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gary_Berg said:


> Actually, you can share between Amazon accounts by creating a family. My wife and I do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


Oh yes! I'd forgotten you can do that .... Which means you can read books from each others' separate Amazon libraries, right? I've never bothered trying to figure out how it works because my husband just doesn't read that much and it's easier for me to just put books on his kindle from my library when he wants to. I have enough that he will enjoy.  He's never browsed in his own Amazon account for books; he just shops.


----------



## Gary_Berg (Sep 8, 2012)

Which means you can read books from each others' separate Amazon libraries said:


> Right. There's a separate library that you can add books you want to share to, so the second person doesn't get buried in books. This works well for my wife and I as there are only a couple of authors we are both interested in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T870 using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you have _both_ Kindles set to show "*Downloaded*" instead of all? There are 5 people with 7 different Kindles on my account and each Kindle only shows books that have been downloaded to that specific Kindle, but every book ever purchased through the account will show in "*All*" on any of them.

For your Kindle specifically since you want to keep all your books downloaded, I would suggest setting up a "Read" collection that you can move books into to keep things more organized. You could even create multiple collections like "Read Sci-fi", "Read non-fiction", "Read Thrillers" etc. according to what your interests are and that would make them easier to find for a re-read when you want.

If you do set up collections, then make sure the filters across the top of your home page are: *Downloaded* and Collection checked within the "Sort" options - then you'll see your collections listed first and any of your remaining uncollected books after.

Also, if "Gail's Kindle" still shows your books (that she has no interest in) after you have it set to Downloaded, you can delete any of them from that device by choosing "Remove Download" from the 3-dot menu to the right. They will all still be on "Glenn's Kindle" as well as in the Amazon cloud (accessible by changing to ALL or thru "devices and content" on Amazon online).

Good luck!


----------

